# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wijbenga (Leeuwarden)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wijbenga

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Aldlân, Leeuwarden

Adres: Zevenblad 3, Leeuwarden

Website: www.aldlan.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wijbenga*

----------

